
Bjarne Stroustrup Announces C++ Core Guidelines - ingve
https://isocpp.org/blog/2015/09/bjarne-stroustrup-announces-cpp-core-guidelines
======
0x1C3B33F5
Oh cool, C++ might finally have the features that Ada had over 20 years ago!

